# What do you do as a job to earn a living?



## davelindgren

I work at a plywood factory. We make many species of hardwood plywood for doorskins and architectural uses. We offer literally all species but the most ordered are Red Oak, Maple, Cherry, Euro Birch.
I was a supervisor on the weekend shift but stepped down and am now a floater on first shift. I am fortunate because I rarely do the same thing 2 days in a row and sometimes will be on 4 or 5 positions in a day! Makes the time fly.
What I dont like, but understand is that the veneer has to be uniform. Natural characteristics are considered flaws. Tigerstripe for example. Unless we have thousands of feet, our customers dont want it because it stands out amongst plain jane doors. So it is downgraded to B status or turned into backing. Unless a customer specifies it, then they are charged a premium. A coworked summed it up best. "If they want perfect, send them to Walmart for plastic" LOL
I feel pretty fortunate to be able to see so many different types of wood everyday, it's all the same but working with it everyday, but it's all unique.
And, in such a non essential industry, I thank God everyyday that I am still employed and the company is going strong. Our company was recently bought by Masonite, so, we shall see what happens next!
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg

Truck driving pays the bills for me. I used to be an over the road tractor trailer driver, ran the whole eastern half of the us, from texas north and everything east. Got real tired of never being home and the insanely long days, no shop time or life! One day I just parked my truck, cleaned it out and walked away. I went back to home depot and worked as a service tech in the tool rental department for two years. got sick of the depot and all the cut backs and went to work for a couple of tree services as a ground man/driver/mechanic. Loved the work but in michigan it's kinda seasonal. Then I got an oppurtunity with a small metal forming shop 4 miles from my home, I drive a 25' flatbed and haul steel and formed parts locally and I'm home everyday. The owner and my bosses treat me great and I have most weekends off. This has also given me access to metal to make stuff for the shop, Like the chisels in my build thread. I like driving, going places, meeting people, seeing interesting things, and not having someone look over my shoulder all the time. I'm a big boy and can work unsupervised and get the job done! The job allows me to do side jobs if I want or work part time when I want, all for shop money, driving pays the bills.


----------



## Kenbo

To earn a living, I work as an electrician. I left the construction field about 16 years ago and decided that I would like to try the traffic sector. In a nutshell, I maintain the traffic light systems in the city where I live. Over the years, I have had many different jobs in the traffic sector, from bucket truck work, to new installation, to service truck and even a long run in the electronics lab where I was building the controller units for the traffic signals. I have recently been promoted to foreman and now, although I don't get to work with my hand tools anymore, I am very involved with the crews and thoroughly enjoy my job. Being able to pay the bills and come home happy every night is worth its weight in gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Worked construction in one form or other most of my life. Plastering contractor for 25 years-not drywall plaster-mix sand and powder and get stone. Worked on huge fancy houses and restorations like the Davenport hotel. Being a contractor had its good and bad but it was good for us. Being it was a big ticket item our business vanished with the housing bust. We decided to retire a little early and were very lucky that we had planned for such event. Now our job is herding the grandkids-or do they herd us-have not figured that out yet..................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## txpaulie

I pay the bills working as a PA...
We do what doctors do, for the most part, for less money!

Currently family/occupational medicine.

It's a pretty good gig, probably better for me, when the .gov takes over medicine and fires all the doctors!:dash2::stop::timeout:

...and no, I'm not a fan of the .gov
I live in Ron Paul's district!

Just a hobbyist in the woodshop...

p


----------



## DKMD

I'm one of the guys the government is gonna fire when they take over!:dash2::dash2: I work as an orthopedic surgeon which is about as far from being a regular doctor as one can get… I use power tools at work! It's a good gig, and I love my job!

The woodturning thing for me is just a hobby, but I still think I should be able to deduct it on my taxes as continuing medical education.:hookup:

Sounds like Txpaulie and I could sit in the shop and talk shop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

I'm a programmer. Spent the first few years contracting at AT&T (when it was, actually, AT&T), IBM (Forth), and at IHS (document stuff.)

IHS hired me on and I spent 20+ years there working with PDF file internals, had 2 provisional patents on the watermarking technology I wrote. They finally got tired of me and I now work in the healthcare field. I work on the software that determines how much you and the pharmacy get paid when you fill a prescription, primarily the Medicare Part D stuff - so there's no end of changes to make every time they change the regulations.


----------



## davduckman2010

union pipefitter here mainly downtown cleveland area was a plumber for ten years then joined the pipefitters union best move ever its taken its toll on my body but money and bennys have been great ten more years and i will retire to that new mill im dreaming about my other job is the the ranch house i rebuilt from scratch and ten acres of land wicth 5 acres of grass to cut :dash2: what i get myself into lol i think ill fill it with black walnut trees and sell that dam mower.


----------



## txpaulie

DKMD said:


> I'm one of the guys the government is gonna fire when they take over!:dash2::dash2: I work as an orthopedic surgeon which is about as far from being a regular doctor as one can get… I use power tools at work! It's a good gig, and I love my job!
> 
> The woodturning thing for me is just a hobby, but I still think I should be able to deduct it on my taxes as continuing medical education.:hookup:
> 
> Sounds like Txpaulie and I could sit in the shop and talk shop!



David, 
We call the ortho guys, "Home Depot Docs"...
Power tools and Popeye forearms!
The guy that did my total hip athroplasty a bit over a year ago had hands like a gorilla!:mfight:
I would not let someone like him be my urologist!:scare:

p


----------



## txpaulie

davduckman2010 said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pay the bills working as a PA...
> We do what doctors do, for the most part, for less money!
> 
> Currently family/occupational medicine.
> 
> It's a pretty good gig, probably better for me, when the .gov takes over medicine and fires all the doctors!:dash2::stop::timeout:
> 
> ...and no, I'm not a fan of the .gov
> I live in Ron Paul's district!
> 
> Just a hobbyist in the woodshop...
> 
> p
> union pipefitter here mainly downtown cleveland area was a plumber for ten years then joined the pipefitters union best move ever its taken its toll on my body but money and bennys have been great ten more years and i will retire to that new mill im dreaming about my other job is the the ranch house i rebuilt from scratch and ten acres of land wicth 5 acres of grass to cut :dash2: what i get myself into lol i think ill fill it with black walnut trees and sell that dam mower.
Click to expand...




> ...ten acres of land wicth 5 acres of grass to cut



Dave, our mowers have four legs and hooves...
Also help on the taxes!

Oh, and they're made out of food!

p


----------



## BarbS

Interesting thread.
I retired last November to become a care-giver for my 91-yr. old mother here at home. It leaves me wood shop time I've never had.
I owned a used bookstore for twenty years, and in trying to help four kids through college in the '90s, I took a second job cleaning tour buses for a local co. After two years of two jobs 24 hrs. a day (literally) I sold the bookstore I'd owned for twenty, and kept the bus cleaning job. Then I wanted to drive, so trained for my CDL and voila! became a tour bus driver. Then I kind of took over up here (130 miles from the home office) and became Branch Manager, interviewing and hiring, managing schedules and light maintenance, and driving, too. The boss just recognized all my talent! It's a crazy business, either feast or famine, but a good company and has a good record. We cringed every time there was a tour bus accident somewhere in the US, as it effected the whole industry. The boss kept me on the books in case I want my position back, but I'm having so much fun working wood, I doubt I will ask for it! Retirement at 62 is a good thing. And finding Woodbarter.com was a good thing. It's nice to be able to read about everyone's background!


----------



## cabomhn

Well currently I'm a student at NCSU studying nuclear engineering. After I graduate I will be going into the Navy, active duty through the NUPOC program. I haven't decided if I want to make this a career job or if I want to work in the private sector after my time is paid through the Navy. I'm hoping to be able to get an internship at a power plant in a year or two to help me see both sides of the market and help me make my decision. 

At home, I work as a stock boy at a grocery store. I would rather work for a lawn care company but it helps me make some money regardless.

Haha, this smilie is awesome! :Hydrogen:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

I'm 68 and very happily retired:i_am_so_happy::i_am_so_happy:

Now I can devote 4-8 hours a day turning to my heart's content which deserves a few more

I worked as a Pharmaceutical chemist and Pilot Plant manager for 40+ years so I paid my dues :dash2::wacko1::wacko1: 

But now I'm free to do whatever I want. Everyday is Saturday

Oh did I mention that I'm a hard-core wood addict


----------



## davduckman2010

txpaulie said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pay the bills working as a PA...
> We do what doctors do, for the most part, for less money!
> 
> Currently family/occupational medicine.
> 
> It's a pretty good gig, probably better for me, when the .gov takes over medicine and fires all the doctors!:dash2::stop::timeout:
> 
> ...and no, I'm not a fan of the .gov
> I live in Ron Paul's district!
> 
> Just a hobbyist in the woodshop...
> 
> p
> union pipefitter here mainly downtown cleveland area was a plumber for ten years then joined the pipefitters union best move ever its taken its toll on my body but money and bennys have been great ten more years and i will retire to that new mill im dreaming about my other job is the the ranch house i rebuilt from scratch and ten acres of land wicth 5 acres of grass to cut :dash2: what i get myself into lol i think ill fill it with black walnut trees and sell that dam mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ten acres of land wicth 5 acres of grass to cut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave, our mowers have four legs and hooves...
> Also help on the taxes!
> 
> Oh, and they're made out of food!
> 
> p
Click to expand...

i better get me a couple i use more gas on my mower than the 50 miles round trip to workill bet the replacement parts are cheaper too!~ . lol :dash2:


----------



## arkie

I'm an electrical engineer working for a company that makes medium (high) voltage switches. I bummed around a long time, spending 8 years as a sailor and a few more as an electrician before finally getting a degree. I bummed around another long time before landing at my present employer 15 years ago. I plan to work about 3 more years if I'm still having fun and they don't get tired of me, then back south to pasture and more woodworking time in Arkansas.


----------



## Brink

I have three jobs, one I tolerate, two I love.

My all day job, the one on the bottom of the like list, is shop foreman in a construction equipment dealership. I spend the day working anything from farm tractors, skid loaders, backhoes, excavators and dozers. I supervise six to eight mechanics at any time. The diversity is what keeps me going. One minute sharpening a chainsaw, the next, troubleshooting a computerized hydraulic system that went awry. 

My one part time gig is converting autos into full electric drive. It's strange, one job rebuilding diesels, another I remove and discard the engines. Along with the ev conversions, the company I work with also markets anti idling technology. It's a battery system to power things such as lights and radios on emergency vehicles, and refrigeration units on food delivery trucks.

My last, and favorite job is building furniture for clients and a new store that opened up near me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in

I am a topless dancer. Its amazing how much money people will give you to put your shirt back on 

Seriously tho, I worked in sheet metal and general contractor jobs for a few years (part-time in high school and a few years after graduation). Then the work slowed to about 20 hrs a week for me and a friend suggested I go to the Sheriff's dept. I didnt want to be a cop!! Cops are jerks!! He said I didnt have to be one, but they had guaranteed 40hr weeks...made sense to me.

After about 6 months I decided that it might be ok to try out. So I did it. That was over 27 years ago. Cops are still jerks, but it pays the bills...Well, when I add in the money I make from "extra jobs". I work about 30 hrs a week extra for people who need security. I used to work 40-50hrs extra, but I have been able to cut down a bit.

Im hoping that my other endeavor will begin to prosper so I can retire. We build/remodel houses for low-income people who have never owned a home. Its kinda startin to move forward a bit now. We've built 3 houses and are remodeling another now. Pasadena, TX wants 5 more houses in the next year...we will see.

I do thank God every day that I have a career that allows me to let my wife stay home and be a mom for our kids...even if I cant always be there.

Thanks 
Robert

I would love to retire and mill lumber for a living...or just mill lumber.


----------



## davduckman2010

bigcouger said:


> :morning2: Well im forced retired by the Navy did 19 1/2 years of active duty, spent over 17 over seas, an dont regret 1 day of it, been figithing cancer since 96 winning so far , Im a 100% disable Veteran. I am concidered a docotors worst night mare for whats wrong with me  an there are a few glad to to see the back side of me when I leave there office :diablo: yes I can be a a:diablo: to. Been doing fine woodworking now over 10 years had 6 years pratice before then, I give away more than I sell,  Ive been the Commander of the DAV, American Legion an President of the United Veterans of Southeast Georgia, Been President of the Southeasteren Georgia Woodwookers Guild for over 8 Years, quicket the guild in 98.



i for one thank you for your service to our country and hope you the best with your battle with cancer iv lost a few family members to it . keep fighting its all you can do good luck cougar. dave


----------



## JMC

I am pretty much a jack of all trades AKA multicrafted, have done many things in my almost 53 years (40 of them in the workforce) dishwasher, car porter, ride jock and jointee at carnivals, radiator and oil cooler repair, general production work, all types of construction, equipment operator, done an extensive amount of rough framing (residential and commercial), got fed up with the competition not paying their fair share so I found a specialty that they wern't interested in. Timber Framing AKA Trimber Framing, same thing only backwards. Although I'm not a Dr, 75% of my Clients are (til they all get fired I guess) I have had several Orthopedic Surgeons compare my work to theirs (I hope that's a compliment). Up to 2008 I had 21 employees then the bottom just flat fell out, a lot of builders have gone under since then. When the ones that are left call me for a job now first thing out of their mouth is, "Are you still in business?". So nowadays, whatever it takes to make a buck. Now dry your eyes out and make me some money. :timeout:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Grew up working on ranches. Joined the Navy and spent 6 years as an electronic technician. Then spent 17 years in the civil engineering field as a designer/draftsman. That gig went south in 2009. Luckily, I had been stashing money and was able to buy a custom frame shop. Now we have added custom embroidery & laser engraving to the mix. There's more work than earning going on but, it's what I do now.


----------



## CodyS

I'm a teenager :i_dunno:, I sleep.

otherwise I do a bit of this- www.codysheridan.webs.com -not that I have updated the site in a long while...


----------



## Mike1950

I had at one time 5 teenagers in the house-they did 3 things very well- sleep-eat and raise hell. I was lucky to survive it............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

Mike1950 said:


> I had at one time 5 teenagers in the house-they did 3 things very well- sleep-eat and raise hell. I was lucky to survive it............



That could lead a man to drink


----------



## jimmythewoodworker

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> I'm a teenager :i_dunno:, I sleep.
> 
> otherwise I do a bit of this- www.codysheridan.webs.com -not that I have updated the site in a long while...



Your site is definitely COOL I am certainly very impressed.  Kudos for your work ethic


----------



## heinz57

I'm a graduate student by day. Getting my PhD in materials science, specifically in thermoelectric materials. 

In a dream world I'd run a brewery or wood shop, but it's fun and the schedule is pretty laid back, so I get to spend a fair amount of time in the wood shop still.


----------



## rockb

heinz57 said:


> I'm a graduate student by day. Getting my PhD in materials science, specifically in thermoelectric materials.
> 
> In a dream world I'd run a brewery or wood shop, but it's fun and the schedule is pretty laid back, so I get to spend a fair amount of time in the wood shop still.


I've been a logger all my life...love it out there in the woods. I drove a Cat for the first time when I was 6 years old...didn't go out and build a freeway but made it go/stop...... Still driving Cat at a ripe old age of %^*#......oops, fat fingers......and still enjoying it. Gives me lots of opps to collect manzanita burl and lots of other woody stuff. Have been a logging contractor, farmer/logger in Alberta, Canada where I worked my bootocks off, ate moose, bear, ducks, geese, grouse, etc.... Loved it in Alberta but ended up here in North end of California. Currently driving a "ripper" Cat, making trenches with the rippers to replant seedlings. If ya got a minute: Google Earth ...... Old Station, California........find it, look northwest about 4 miles, west side of Hwy. 89, look for a large burned area, shows up gray in color, exactly north of Sugarloaf Mt. zoom in until you see a bunch of "squiggley" lines.......those are ripper marks....I made 'em all. (That's also some of the country where I get my manz. burl.) 

Had opportunity to work in the redwoods of NorCal coast. Built layouts (beds for trees to fall in) for some years for one of the large timber companies. I was the first Cat into some of the Old Growth stands.....didn't appreciate it a the time but it was an experience to remember. Have cut lots of big trees,,,,,,biggest @ 18' (not a typo) on the stump. Lots of those logs had to be "quartered" to skid to a landing and loaded. 

Happily married to a wonderful lady, professional tennis line umpire who travels a lot in her job.........leaves me a lot of shop time during winter months when I'm not working. Enjoying the heck out of selling a little wood and getting acquainted with woody friends I haven't met yet. : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Looks like most everyone is giving a little work background also, lots of intersting things I'm reading about our members. So I'll name a few. I've had more jobs than I can remember as many have. 

My first real paying job besides mowing a lawn here and there was when my dad put me into the commercial fishing business in 1973. He was already doing it on the side. He was in the USN and we were stationed at NAS Corpus Christi after having just come back from a 3 year tour in Japan. Prior to that, we were also in Corpus Christi for 3 years. 

Starting that summer I would run his trot lines each summer we were there - several thousand hooks that were spread out in and between the Laguna Madre and Corpus Christi Bay. Those were heady times for a 14 year old making more money than most grown men at the time. The reason I listed our duty stations was so you'd know my dad didn't just give me the keys to the boat and send me out alone with no training. I grew up in boats and helping him with his part tie commercial fishing business. 

He was an AD, and whenever there would be a test flight or training flight of any kind he'd hop on and have the pilot do a fly over to check on me. Seemed like every few hours a helo would fly over and pretty soon dad said the word around all the hangers was "Hey let's go check on Chief Jaynes' boy on our way out" etc. Your tax dollars hard at work. 

My next job was not so nearly fun. After a few years as a commercial fisherman before driving age even, we got stationed to NAS Norfolk. We lived in Chesapeake. I ended up getting a job as busboy at a Chinese restaurant. It was "beneath me" in my view. Whenever anyone at school would ask me where I worked I'd say "I'm a commercial fishermen." In my mind I still was. The jig was soon up though one night when a family with one of my schoolmates came in for Chinese food. Anyone ever eat a Chinese restaurant called Soon Gain in 1975 or '76 and saw a blond-headed busboy that was me. 

My next job was as a senior at Berkner HS in Richardson, Texas (where I met my first true love and present wife) was to chase girls and just graduate. I didn't work for the first time since I was old enough tom push a mower. I wanted early retirement besides it was hard to chase girls and work too, because chasing girls full time wasn't a part time job.

I bounced around after HS and tended bar, managed the sporting goods store, worked at a barbeque grill manufacturer, pumped gas (remember full service stations?), was a Chippendale dancer (seeing if you're paying attention) then finally decided to become a SEAL before SEALS were even known. For the first time in a long time I took my old Navy Chief dad's advice when he said "Son there's no guarantee you can even try out for the SEALS the recruiter is lying to you. They always do. Why don't you join the Coast Guard and save lives instead of take them." 

That made sense. So I did four years in USCG aviation as a avionicsman. I was cross-qualified in both fixed and rotary wing aircraft. When it cvame time to re-enlist I didn't listen to him that time though. Wish I had. "Stay in son you'll be retired before you know it." But 16 more years of flying seemed too daunting I was tired of it. I got out and drifted some more before going home and working for dad again. Not fishing this time, by now he had started a thriving HVAC and Electricial company. With my avionics background, troubleshooting and repairing HVAC systems was a breeze. I lasted about 5 years before I got tired of working for dad. He was great to work for but I needed a challenge, so I went to work for the VA medical center fixing their computers. I was doing component level repairs again and loved it. 

I lasted almost 3 years before the backstabbing politics of government work again made me say "Sayonara". I commuted to Dallas and sold insurance, oil investments, roofs, and even meat before deciding I hated Dallas traffic. I was a great salesman - best money I ever made was when I worked for 100% commission. During this time around 1989 iss when i started woodworking as a hobby and selling humidors on the side. When I sold my first humidor for $350 I knew I was on to something. Around 1990 or so I bought a cool little jig out of the back of a woodworking magazine advert - when I hardly had two nickels to rub together from feeding a young family of four. Little did I know that some 16 years later I would own that company. 

In 1997 I started my own remodeling business and also built docks, boathouses, and floating docks for the local lake people. At one time I had 8 employees and 8 headaches. I soon pared it back down to just me and a helper and ran that until I bought my first sawmill in 2004, and have never looked back. 

Now, I sell a stick or block of wood here and there, and manufacture the Kehoe Dovetail Spline Jig. That's my story and I guess it's more of a bio than a job description but I realize most of you do not know a thing about me, so I thought I'd take the opportunity to give some background. Hope it wasn't too boring. 






.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin you could have started your own thread with that post, and titled it " Life well lived".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LoneStar

I've done a whole lot of different things at 33 years old. I grew up in the sticks on a dead end gravel road. My first job was picking up beer cans out of the ditches and turning them in for spending money. 
Moved to the city when I was about 13 and I put up signs to walk dogs and do petsitting. Had a few regular customers and made a little money at it. When I was 16 I took a job at a landscape nursery and worked there planting potting and selling trees shrubs and flowers. Worked at a Kwik Car changing oil for awhile too.
After high school I took a job running the mail room for a big company. I couldn't handle being in an office and left after a few years even though the money was damn good, and the job was stupid easy. 
I drove a pickup route for FedEx for a few years. If I was smart I'd still be there. I hurt my back pretty good falling out of a truck and didnt want to transfer to an office job. So I left there and bummed around for awhile. 
Found a job selling Vinyl Siding and did damn good at it too until the economy got rough and the bottom dropped out. 
Decided to get a Class A CDL and took up driving trucks for the last 5 years. I enjoyed the heck out of seeing the country and liked life on the road too. The money was good but the job is hard on your home life and hard on your body. I got just about everything I want out of truck driving, so when I got into it with my last employer I decided I was done driving truck.
Actually I was done having a boss altogether. 
So now I'm back to bumming around, but this time with a goal to start my own business and do whatever it takes to make my own living.
Thats what brings me to this forum. I'm putting it all together to try and pay my bills with power tools and sawdust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy

For the past 25 years, I have been a proud supporter of the US military, helping manufacture various small arms components, ordnance items and survivability devices for the Army, Navy and Air Force. The US DOD industrial base is one of the last strongholds for US Manufacturing, and I am proud to be part of it 

My sincere gratitude for all those who are / have served our country!
[attachment=3784]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn

BangleGuy said:


> For the past 25 years, I have been a proud supporter of the US military, helping manufacture various small arms components, ordnance items and survivability devices for the Army, Navy and Air Force. The US DOD industrial base is one of the last strongholds for US Manufacturing, and I am proud to be part of it
> 
> My sincere gratitude for all those who are / have served our country!



Awesome! That job sounds like it would be really worth while, and something I would really enjoy. Very cool picture by the way.


----------



## Gene Howe

BLESS YOU and your fellow orthopedic surgeons!!!
Seven years ago my wife crushed her knee in a truck accident. The surgeon who replaced her knee (and the entire medical staff) were absolutely top notch. She's had no problems and we are so thankful for the great job they did.




DKMD said:


> I'm one of the guys the government is gonna fire when they take over!:dash2::dash2: I work as an orthopedic surgeon which is about as far from being a regular doctor as one can get… I use power tools at work! It's a good gig, and I love my job!
> 
> The woodturning thing for me is just a hobby, but I still think I should be able to deduct it on my taxes as continuing medical education.:hookup:
> 
> Sounds like Txpaulie and I could sit in the shop and talk shop!


----------



## Mike1950

Gene- I have to agree 125% Kathie had lumbar fusion last year- without it-well.... future was not to bright. It was a year of recovery but she is BACK. Thanks to all of you in the med field for what you do. Keep the government out of it-let them stick to the mail they have done a super job of demonstrating there business skills there.......... Iknow -Iknow rant over and back to cave................


----------



## Daren

I've been self employed since my early 30's. Before that I worked for a company as a licensed plumber-certified pipe welder-pipefitter/steamfitter ( 5 years of trade school, 5 year apprenticeship and all that jazz). I decided to start my own plumbing/welding shop. I did plumbing/heating service and subcontracted under GCs on new residential construction. It was fun for awhile-then it wasn't fun anymore. The housing market went bust and there just was no ''good work'' to be had locally. Service work was running me ragged, phone-pager 24/7.

I bought a sawmill to cut lumber for a house I was building (using the trees I had to remove from the site) I was still running the plumbing shop and trying to build a house in my ''free time''. When you are self employed free time and extra money are mutually exclusive, you have only one or the other it seems. I bought the mill and was going to use it for a year, cut the lumber I needed and sell the mill...I ended up selling the 1/2 finished house and property for a nice profit and kept the mill. I was already bitten badly by the sawmilling bug. I would get a call to change a water heater for 1/2 the work and 2X the money and a call the same day to mill a log for 2X the work and 1/2 the money...I would chose the log every time, so I got out of the plumbing business. I left what I was ''trained'' to do behind for challenge of teaching myself the sawmill business.

I am a man of simple tastes and live well below my means, so ''earning a living'' is not too hard. I run a little tool sharpening business, still do the sawmill thing, a little woodworking and general odd jobs if they sound interesting. I am now in my mid 40's, yet to decide what I want to do when I grow up. 

.


----------



## Dave5020

I started off as an apprentice cabinetmaker, cabinet related work for 20 years and then became a plumber now I can afford to support my habit.. Wood hoarding..


----------



## BassBlaster

I am an equipment operator for the City of Columbus in the street maintenance department. We are responsible for all the street maintenance including snow removal in the winter. We have something like 5,000 lane miles we are responsible for. That dosnt even include the highways that run through the city but the state deals with those.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Used to be lots of things...farm boy in Illinois, roughneck on oil/gas/salt drilling rigs in Michigan, Minnesota and Illinois, Swimming pool contractor, scales installer, elementary school teacher, bed and breakfast owner, general contractor building some really great houses, and other things not worth mentioning. Kay and I just sold out and moved to West Virginia four years ago where I built another house in the forest on a mountain top where "my hobbies grow all around me". Now at 68 I am building another one. I do it the hard and slow way: cut the trees, saw the logs, mill the lumber, build the house. I do it all including electrical and plumbing. I do my own framing, roofing, and trim work. (my favorite part) I only work for myself or for my sons. Start when I want, take long breaks when I choose, quit when I'm ready. If I die creating my version of a work of art, then I think it is a great way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I hope I'm still around at 68, but if I am I know I won't be doing any roofing and logging. Not sure I could keep up with you even now. Sounds like you have a great thing going Ralph.


----------



## drycreek

I've worked since I was 7 my uncle put me on a ford jubliee plowing and worked me all summer and each Saturday at noon he would give me a dollar, boy I thought I was rich. It was 6 or 7 years before I realized everyone else was making $1.50 an hour. Served my time in the Army and went to work welding for a while soon to learn that was to hot for me in July and August. Farmed for about 8 years owned a tire sales and repair shop sold it out after about 10 years. Went to work for a top 500 company as director of sales after that and retired when I was 44. Four years ago went back to work for the county I live in as the county enviromentalist and if the good Lord is willing I guess I'll stay for one more year at least, maybe a little longer and retire for the last time.


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> I have three jobs, one I tolerate, two I love.
> 
> My all day job, the one on the bottom of the like list, is shop foreman in a construction equipment dealership. I spend the day working anything from farm tractors, skid loaders, backhoes, excavators and dozers. I supervise six to eight mechanics at any time. The diversity is what keeps me going. One minute sharpening a chainsaw, the next, troubleshooting a computerized hydraulic system that went awry.
> 
> My one part time gig is converting autos into full electric drive. It's strange, one job rebuilding diesels, another I remove and discard the engines. Along with the ev conversions, the company I work with also markets anti idling technology. It's a battery system to power things such as lights and radios on emergency vehicles, and refrigeration units on food delivery trucks.
> 
> My last, and favorite job is building furniture for clients and a new store that opened up near me.


So When do you quit the day job?

Dave


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> I had at one time 5 teenagers in the house-they did 3 things very well- sleep-eat and raise hell. I was lucky to survive it............


Hey 1950,
Did you have any girls in the bunch of 5 teenagers? I feel your pain if you did. I love my daughters, but they are all drama. Don't be reading this Missus Rebuild. I seen you cut loose on Kevin.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS

davidgiul said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had at one time 5 teenagers in the house-they did 3 things very well- sleep-eat and raise hell. I was lucky to survive it............
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 1950,
> Did you have any girls in the bunch of 5 teenagers? I feel your pain if you did. I love my daughters, but they are all drama. Don't be reading this Missus Rebuild. I seen you cut loose on Kevin.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


With my sister I just need to say one thing and she goes off for hours  hahaha. Though it can be amusing at times that she wastes her life like that, don't argue with her... she will never admit that she is wrong,


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> So When do you quit the day job?
> 
> Dave



When 1) one of the other two finally takes off, or 2) the Knicks offer me that assistant coaching job. Hahaha!


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I had at one time 5 teenagers in the house-they did 3 things very well- sleep-eat and raise hell. I was lucky to survive it............



I missed that Mike we had 5 teens under the roof at one time also. It seems like you wake up one day and they are all gone. :dunno:




davidgiul said:


> Hey 1950,
> Did you have any girls in the bunch of 5 teenagers? I feel your pain if you did. I love my daughters, but they are all drama. Don't be reading this Missus Rebuild. I seen you cut loose on Kevin.



Everyone has been cutting loose on me I think it's cut loose on Kevin week. Go ahead and dog pile while I'm down.


----------



## Mike1950

Hey 1950,
Did you have any girls in the bunch of 5 teenagers? I feel your pain if you did. I love my daughters, but they are all drama. 
David, Sorry I missed this one. When kathie and I got together. we had boys-16 -16- 15 Girls 13 12. Our house was insane. You would put 2 fires out and 3 more would be staring. The food they ate could have fed a small army. As any parent knows when they get to be teenagers you get dumber by the second- and the youngest boy and I when he was 16 went to war over when he got to be boss- my answer then and as it still is -F...ing NEVER. 
The absolute coolest thing though- now that they all are nearing or 30-they call each other brother and sister and we are the parents.....................Children are the toughest but most important job we take on..............................


----------



## Mike1950

"I missed that Mike we had 5 teens under the roof at one time also. It seems like you wake up one day and they are all gone."
Yes I know what you mean, the cool thing for us is we are the daycare for 2 boys 8 and 10 and 3 kids live very close. Kathie while I was going off the deep end with them said it would be gone and I would miss it- she in her infinite wisdom was right- but part of the job is to set free what you love the most. Also now I know what I like about you -you have to be as crazy as I am..................


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> ... Also now I know what I like about you -you have to be as crazy as I am..................



Can you imagine if we were left in charge of the asylum . . . 


:wacko1: :wacko2:


----------



## Mike1950

Hell, I thought I was in charge of an asylum when I had 5 at home. Kathie had what we called Taco tuesday- got to where I thought we were feeding half the kids in the neighborhood. It is amazing now how many of them remember that though-some of them the best meal of the week. We have about 20 young adults that call us the parents-and we love every one of them....................


----------



## davidgiul

Brink said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> So When do you quit the day job?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When 1) one of the other two finally takes off, or 2) the Knicks offer me that assistant coaching job. Hahaha!
Click to expand...


It couldn't hurt. I mean take a Knicks assistant coaching job.


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> Hey 1950,
> Did you have any girls in the bunch of 5 teenagers? I feel your pain if you did. I love my daughters, but they are all drama.
> David, Sorry I missed this one. When kathie and I got together. we had boys-16 -16- 15 Girls 13 12. Our house was insane. You would put 2 fires out and 3 more would be staring. The food they ate could have fed a small army. As any parent knows when they get to be teenagers you get dumber by the second- and the youngest boy and I when he was 16 went to war over when he got to be boss- my answer then and as it still is -F...ing NEVER.
> The absolute coolest thing though- now that they all are nearing or 30-they call each other brother and sister and we are the parents.....................Children are the toughest but most important job we take on..............................


You are preaching to the choir.
Dave


----------



## Brink

davidgiul said:


> You are preaching to the choir.
> Dave



Oh yeah! Currently, ours are 19, 20, 21 and 22. But those middle school and high school years. Could make a dog run up a plate glass window. :)


----------



## TimR

cabomhn said:


> Well currently I'm a student at NCSU studying nuclear engineering. After I graduate I will be going into the Navy, active duty through the NUPOC program. I haven't decided if I want to make this a career job or if I want to work in the private sector after my time is paid through the Navy. I'm hoping to be able to get an internship at a power plant in a year or two to help me see both sides of the market and help me make my decision.
> 
> At home, I work as a stock boy at a grocery store. I would rather work for a lawn care company but it helps me make some money regardless.
> 
> Haha, this smilie is awesome! :Hydrogen:



Keep your nose to the books and take full advantage of the Navy program, it's about the best kickstart you can get into practical application of powerplant skills. 
I spent about 10 of the last 16 years in the power generation industry as a field engineer, installing and maintaining all varieties of utility size turbines and generators. The folks I worked with who came from the Navy programs were always among the most adept at seeing the 'big picture' that takes others many more years to grasp. It's a good industry and lots of opportunities out there, especially if you're flexible on where you live and can stand some travel. 
I spend my time now as a resource to the field engineers to create and maintain our library of reference material they use. I do miss the immediate feedback from customers when you finish and they can get their plant back online, but I don't miss the travel or the back to back 12-16 hour days. Spent many years in Asia then the southeast US traveling and don't want anymore...time for the young blood to come forward!:irishjig:
PM me if you ever want some inside info on the industry...will be happy to help answer any questions you may have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eagleeye

I grew up the Texas panhandle then moved to DFW area 32 yrs ago. I have been an outside sale rep for 3 major paint companies for the last 31yrs. I have sold about any kind of liquid in a can and some powder coatings. May main focus has been to commercial contractors. 

My dad was a builder, back when the builder swung a hammer, and I have many of his tools so between my wife and I we have several projects going most of the time. Two grown girls.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I'm a design drafter for a turbo machinery company. I layout development projects, and see them thru testing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I'm a design drafter for a turbo machinery company. I layout development projects, and see them thru testing.



Matt is the guy I turned to, to do all the critical CAD drawings for my dovetail spline jigs, and also the drawing which enabled my extrusion company to design and build the die for my jig extrusions themselves. 

His little two-sentence description of what he does is very humble. His work is highly technical - and it's top-shelf. Because of his expertise in the industry I was able to enjoy a "one submission" experience with the extruder with no design modifications or clarifications necessary. 

:yes:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Thanks Kevin!!!!



Kevin said:


> Matt is the guy I turned to, to do all the critical CAD drawings for my dovetail spline jigs, and also the drawing which enabled my extrusion company to design and build the die for my jig extrusions themselves.
> 
> His little two-sentence description of what he does is very humble. His work is highly technical - and it's top-shelf. Because of his expertise in the industry I was able to enjoy a "one submission" experience with the extruder with no design modifications or clarifications necessary.
> 
> :yes:





These are the end product that I help design: 






We make them that would fit in your pickup... thru a size you can drive your pickup thru!!!


----------



## davidgiul

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Thanks Kevin!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt is the guy I turned to, to do all the critical CAD drawings for my dovetail spline jigs, and also the drawing which enabled my extrusion company to design and build the die for my jig extrusions themselves.
> 
> His little two-sentence description of what he does is very humble. His work is highly technical - and it's top-shelf. Because of his expertise in the industry I was able to enjoy a "one submission" experience with the extruder with no design modifications or clarifications necessary.
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the end product that I help design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We make them that would fit in your pickup... thru a size you can drive your pickup thru!!!
Click to expand...


That is sweet. What is it?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

That one happens to be a back to back style Centrifugal compressor. 

Tey're used in oil refineries & chemical plants as well as on offshore rigs to extract the oil. 

Company Website at the division I work for:

http://dresser-rand.com/products/turbo/datum/


----------



## davidgiul

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> That one happens to be a back to back style Centrifugal compressor.
> 
> Tey're used in oil refineries & chemical plants as well as on offshore rigs to extract the oil.
> 
> Company Website at the division I work for:
> 
> http://dresser-rand.com/products/turbo/datum/



cool


----------



## HomeBody

I started my work career in the machine shop of a large factory. Got bored working within 4 square walls and decided I wanted to drive trucks. Drove for Spector Freight and Smith's Transfer for 10 yrs. and got bored again. I've always been an artist so I decided to learn to engrave guns. Ended up in an art/engraving school in Italy. Went in business engraving and stocking guns. After 10 yrs. I figured out I was a better engraver than business man and ran for the door! Too many rules and way too much paper work with business. Went back to machining in a really good machine shop and kept engraving/stocking guns on the side. Learned a lot of machining and learned to set up and run older style automatic screw machines plus all the new CNC lathes they had. Had medical issues flare up and that was it for me. I have kyphosis, or curvature of the spine. My spine is eroding away on the front edge and I'm bending forward farther and farther. Once I bend over far enough, I guess I can kiss my ass goodbye.:sad: Pain all the time, I just do what I can get done at a slower pace. So for now, I do some gun stocks and wood carving on the stocks and just stay a home body. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twig Man

Started working as soon as I could push a lawnmower. Anything other than food and shelter you had to get on your own. I helped build a golf course in Birmingham Al called shoal Creek and then carried rich folks golf bags all day long when I was in high school. I joined the Navy and woked as a corpsman or pecker checker as they called it LOL. And later on recieved training in the operating room. I have been a surgical asst. for the past 32 years working for a peripheral vascular surgeon at the moment. I have also built turkey calls for about 10 years.


----------



## Mandolin

I joined the Army in 1976 and spent time in Germany, Fort Benning, GA, and at Fort Chaffee, Arkansas. I joined the police department in 1979 and retired in 2008. I now work for Primos Hunting Calls as a turkey box call tuner. We work 4 ten hour days a week and that gives me plenty of time for logging, sawing, building my house and riding over my place on my 4-wheeler.


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...I'm in...

I started out workin odd jobs when I was 13 then real jobs at 16 and at 18 I discovered construction. 
I went to a tech school for 4 years (my high school) then concrete construction right out of school. I stuck around town for a few years then decided to Go west in 1992, So I did. I wound up in Los Angeles lookin to be a disc jockey and payin the bills and livin at a rehearsal studio for 2 years. I can sleep anywhere cuz of that. Floor, couch, closet, drum riser, desk, tub, you name it...I slept in it. 
After a lil while I was talking with a fellow friend and guitarist who told me about a set house where he works off n on. They do movies and stage shows and videos and pretty much anything "Hollywood". So I went to the place and asked if there were any openings, and was told "Not at the moment". So I figured well maybe next Friday they will. And I'll just check in on Fridays. So I went back every Friday. For weeks. Finally the secretary looked at me and said " You know what? Why don't you come in on Monday? Then you can pick up a check on Friday instead." 
WOOHOO!! I got a job in Hollywood! 
I stayed in Cali for 12 years. Doing lots of stuff ....here's a sample...

http://i.Rule #2/oRVJnl.jpg
Done on the Tv show Profiler

http://i.Rule #2/oRVJnl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/52lmKl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/bD9D5l.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/ynjBUl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/KgOIcl.jpg
A animal euthanasia prop used in Profiler , a killer put Sam the star in it to kill her. 

http://i.Rule #2/urWHwl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/0sYSOl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/47VtYl.jpg
Jurassic Park Touring Show. 

http://i.Rule #2/0Ybs8l.jpg
I made the base for it.

http://i.Rule #2/owjQnl.jpg
Steven Spielberg's Dive! A restaurant in California. I Was the finisher/fabricator for the periscope. All aluminum...

http://i.Rule #2/bnvS9l.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/ecXwml.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/QAKcRl.jpg
American Gladiators

http://i.Rule #2/uiryQl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/FQzctl.jpg
I fabricated the frame and welded it up.

http://i.Rule #2/CjZwll.jpg
LA Gear Trade show. I fabricated the arched frame.


----------



## ripjack13

http://i.Rule #2/m8Ml2l.jpg
San Diego Zoo show, Called Zoobilation. Me and a buddy set it all up on the frame. Took us all night for the premier the next day...

http://i.Rule #2/dqG8il.jpg
A little write up they had on it.

http://i.Rule #2/2xDzxl.jpg
Jerry Springer show when he came to Hollywood for a season. I fabricated the frame for the fan.

http://i.Rule #2/5uDZEl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/KEE5Yl.jpg
A frame for the Private Jet on Profiler.

http://i.Rule #2/jVZFdl.jpg
The inside of it.

http://i.Rule #2/U7aKvl.jpg
Console desk I fabricated.

http://i.Rule #2/wUljVl.jpg
Jail cell door I fabricated down at the Dos Carlos studios for Profiler.

http://i.Rule #2/W7keDl.jpg
Close up.

http://i.Rule #2/YMzKLl.jpg
Me inside the Frame of the Disney's Lion King Parade Float. Pride Rock.

http://i.Rule #2/kMXmBl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/oxZ6Yl.jpg
A prop of a rock for the Pocahontas stage show Picture taking area at Disney. Where you get a picture with the stage actor portraying John smith and Pocahontas ( my white ford ranger in the background)

http://i.Rule #2/G6gScl.jpg
Pocahontas stage.

http://i.Rule #2/3sjCyl.jpg
Close up of the streams rocks.

http://i.Rule #2/c6Tk7l.jpg
Pocahontas stage Show


Its the shop I used to work at for Profiler, and some of us shooting a 22 at a prop target for a scene in the show that needed to explode.
http://i.Rule #2/qatE7l.jpg


http://i.Rule #2/Q2QHol.jpg
That's me. If you ever watched the show Profiler, that's the mug shot they took of me for a scene they had. I was portraying a church burning rapist. ( not even close to how I am! I'm a good guy!!!)
So I used it for my ID badge on the show to get into location we were working at...

continued...


----------



## ripjack13

After I was done hanging around Cali I moved back home and found a gig doin Stagehand work for concerts. Every band that came through the Hartford area I worked the show, for 3 years, It was fun. But I couldn't make stuff I wanted to in my free time, cuz I had none!

After that I got a job doing Commercial Construction. I was workin at Pratt & Whitney, Hamilton Sunstrand, Carrier and other places. I actually liked it. So I stuck around doin that for a few years till they laid me off in 09.

So then I started my own business doin Home Remodeling and custom carpentry work jobs for family and friends.

Here's a few pix...

Office chair. I redid it in digital camo for the kid. He loves it. It only took an hour to take apart the chair, pull off the old material and foam, then cut the new fabric, and spray it with spray 77 and put it all back together. It looks so good, I might even do my chair with some realtree camo...
http://i.Rule #2/uPVYnl.jpg

At my brother's house, I built a 14'x22' deck off the back side. It only took about a week, and we did it after we got home from work, which was usually around 5:30 or so, and worked until dark....
http://i.Rule #2/2MKkpl.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/EHpA8l.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/50C58l.jpg
^^^ That's him on the left.

http://i.Rule #2/bfbbml.jpg
^^ all finished. He bought solar lights for the posts in the corners, at night it lights it all up nicely.


http://i.Rule #2/Ed9lel.jpg
^^^ This is my table top from my kitchen island unit. I sanded off the old crappy factory cheap clearcoat, routed a new edge, and put 5 coats of poly on it. In between coats I used 0000 steel wool to smooth it all out and take the gloss off.

http://i.Rule #2/B6UZYl.jpg
^^ New edge..

http://i.Rule #2/Z1TGql.jpg
^^ I added a drop down leaf to it for more room. That's the piece hanging down in front..

http://i.Rule #2/cDrHMl.jpg
^^^ The supports for the drop down leaf.

http://i.Rule #2/cnxGLl.jpg
^^^ All done and outstretched.
The wife is very happy now.....


My brother wanted a poker table. So I made him one....
http://i.Rule #2/3I7t0l.jpg
Birch plywood cut out and dry fit.

http://i.Rule #2/HPqXHl.jpg
Green foam for the arm rests and I covered it with Alligator skin.
http://i.Rule #2/t02uZl.jpg
Just making sure it will fit in the room, and still have enough room to walk around the table. 
http://i.Rule #2/TkbFml.png
Alligator skin poker table!!
All done...10 people can play comfortably, and everyone has 24" of space in front of them for room to move.....

It only took a few hours to cut it all out and assemble it. poker every thursday at my brother's house!!! who's in?


So..now this brings us to now. I still have my company for side jobs, but I also work for another Construction company that "Wanted Me." Well...They lured me in. So now I'm doing what I want and making stuff I like. They do all sorts of stuff construction wise. They do stuff at P&W, Hamilton and the like, and since I was so familiar with those places and how things need to get done< I'm the go to guy for them. 
I've been working for them for almost a year (sub contracting), but as an actual employee only a few months. I like the guys who I work with and they are a fun bunch, which is rare these days. 

Thanx for looking!

cheers!


----------



## Woodsman

I can see that from reading all of the others' posts, that I am a long way down the intelligence and success chains, but I am doing what I love even if I do struggle every day to pay the bills. 

Short version I suppose is that I worked odd jobs as I could find from about 10 years old until I graduated in '89 in the rural(est) of rural in America, or so it seemed. There were 16 in my graduating class if that tells you how rural......

After graduation, summer school at a local Jr. College and then off to college with high hopes of an electrical engineering degree...........phhhhttt...... I can't do that sort of "desk" work I thought, so gave up on it (after 3 years) and got a job driving a tanker truck hauling milk after a summer on a grain harvest. A short time after that, I gained employment at a division of NAPA that was one of 6 re-manufacturing facilities they operated, where I drove a forklift for 12 years. I despised this job and all it entailed. Under appreciated and overworked for all those years, the only reason I stayed was for the great insurance they had (which came in real handy about 9 years ago when my wife had a brain tumor removed). They decided that they could make more profit by importing everything from china and mexico and closed the doors. That was thankfully about the time I was getting interested in dabbling with wood. They closed the doors in 2007 and I opened mine. 

I hadn't done anything more than what I would call craft mall projects until then, and I could have counted those on one hand. My experience was basically 0 save what little info I retained from reading and I'm usually more prone to remember things once I've done them or at least seen it done. With exception to a couple of things that I have made more than once, everything that I have made to date, I had never attempted before. I love making one offs like the kitchen sink ---made this my 3rd year in ---, tables, and generally things that make the customer say "WOW" with their eyes first and then they actually say it....... 

I love creating things...........


----------



## woodsmith

I did not read all the posts in this thread, 7 pages, I did read a few, lots of experience on this board.

I grew up in east Texas on the property I now live on, high school, 56 folks in graduating class, spent a couple of years installing AC right out of high school in Conroe Texas, I started a part time job as a bar back in a local night club as a second job and three weeks later I was the Bar Manager, not the Manager of the bar, but the guy in charge of the bar itself, I spent the next 35 years in the night club industry.

I opened over 50 major night clubs as part of a management team, from Texas to Florida, to Tennessee and back to California, did a lot of moving, about every 6 months for a lot of years, sometimes every three months, I built them all, C&W, Disco, Rock and Roll, Piano Bar, Pub,
big, little, fancy, local, classy you name it, we built it, ground floor projects to a few week retro fits. 

I was even a Flight Attendant for a few years, I wrote and designed a new inventory system for Continental Airlines that was implemented world wide, I got the credit but none of the 6 million a year in savings...lolo

Now I work at any job I can find that has something to do with building things and or maintaining things, I started a CSA farm, I have 3 RV pads at my water front property on Lake Livingston (open for rent) work on occasion for a Custom Home builder here in Coldspring and now have a job (part time) as a ranch hand on a Exotic Animal ranch, mow, pick up, down trees (keep all I want) feed the beasts, Bison, Long Horns, every kind of deer known to man, Kudoos, goats...lol
Now I am looking forward to building a few custom furniture pieces and getting paid for the privilege, did I mention I worked for 4 years a s a technical services guys on a website venture or two. Man what a life, its all good, seems like I still want to learn something new with every breath I take.

Oh, did three years as a trail steward on a local Mountain bike trail and built a few miles of new trail...

Rest assured I have left out many an adventure, not all last but I take away something valuable from each and every job I tackle.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

I started out at 16 working in a Gander Mountain in the archery department selling/setting up/tuning bows. I loved doing the work, but was paid little. 
Then started in a cabinet door factory glueing up panels, the only good part of that job was being introduced to wood. Had to learn all the different species they used.
Got terribly sick of being full of sawdust and glue everyday, and started working for a tree service doing mostly powerline right-of-way work. Now after 10 years doing this I got my Arborist Certification, and am slowly getting out of the dirty work part of the job bidding jobs and running multiple crews. The best part of the job? Being outside everyday, doing something different everyday, and WOOD! I have an almost unlimited supply of it, and once in a while I come across some truly beautiful stuff. 95% of the time I HAVE to take it... Not a bad gig.
Now if I can only get into doing more wood work....


----------

